# Rob Zombie's Halloween (2007)



## jrzmac

anyone seen this trailer yet? looks awesome.

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/mf/frame...09784517&f=1809784517&mspid=1809850906&type=t


----------



## Wraith

Yes it does look awesome! I am definitely gonna check it out!


----------



## turtle2778

OMG, im peein my pants...WOOO HOOOO. That movie scared the crap outta me. And with ROB Zombie directing???? We are in for a real treat...COOL Thanks for putting that up Jr


----------



## spideranne

It sounds like they are keeping the same basic musical score - very cool. To me that was part of the essence of the original and it just wouldn't be the same with out that theme.


----------



## Wraith

Same score, just a little bit twisted and distorted a la ZOMBIE style.


----------



## Nightshade

*Rob Zombie Halloween 2007*

I was crusing through ebay a little while ago and noticed a Rob Zombie Halloween 2007 movie poster up for sale. Thought I would share the info incase anyone is interested.


----------



## Dreadnight

If you all haven't already done it, go to Halloween-themovie.com and see the trailer..... I was really afraid Zombie would go off in some odd direction with this remake but it looks like it will ROCK. The mask, the music, the neighborhood..... all the essentials of the original are still there!


----------



## Nightshade

Hi Dreadnight, I agree completely. When I found out they were planning a re-make I was completely skeptical. But this looks like they are going to be true to the original. The whole look of the film is similar to the original.


----------



## IshWitch

We at Horrorfind are praying that he is the 3rd person picked for the Celebs, so many of the others are from the movie, that it just HAS to be him!

If it is, I will be up all night waiting in the line to see him! ! !
http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/state/maryland/august/celebrities.html


----------



## Dr Morbius

Since this thread is going in the direction of the movie itself, I'll go ahead and move it to the Horror Forum.


----------



## Hellrazor

Dreadnight said:


> If you all haven't already done it, go to Halloween-themovie.com and see the trailer..... I was really afraid Zombie would go off in some odd direction with this remake but it looks like it will ROCK. The mask, the music, the neighborhood..... all the essentials of the original are still there!


okay that just scared the ****e out of me.


----------



## skeletonowl

i can't wait! I actually trust Zombie on this one...hopefully it won't be a gory, screaming girls, boobs exsposed movie that every movie is lately. (Turristas, Wrong Turn, Ghost Ship i don't even need to list the rest!)


----------



## Hellrazor

im so looking forward to this!


----------



## Lilly

My son and I were just talking about this movie today ..He is all psyched up for it since Rob is doing it, and glad it is the first one they choose to remake since he said it is the best one.
Thanks for the link..
It looks good from what you can see in the trailer and gallery pics ..I really hope it is better than the original, which for me I didnt like.


----------



## slightlymad

Putting aside the movies he has already done he is essentially a horror fan and purist.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I am willing to go see it. Saw the trailer today. My hubby is really skeptical about it ...I kinda am too but only because I love the original so much. I hate to mess with things I like already. I haven't seen too many re-makes that I care for.


----------



## writer93

Im siked to see this one!!! Wont be long now, just a week or so. I hope its not a let down, but I got faith in Rob.


----------



## Big Howlin

Ok so I saw trailer 2.....why does his mask now look all stitched like leatherface?
His mask isnt skin or anything it was a rubber mask stolen from the store.
I hope they didnt change that....maybe I saw wrong....
anybody else notice?


----------



## Fright Zone

The mask is more broken apart not smooth like the original one. RZ wants it to look more menacing is what he said. Whether it will be or not is subjective. It's not stitched even though it appears so. It's more old and crumpled because he goes back to the house and finds it in the floorboards or something like that according to the trailers. When he first wears it as a kid it's smooth I think. (Btw, I wonder if Bill Shatner ever found out his Capt. Kirk likeness is Michael Meyer's mask).

http://www.halloweenmovies.com/

Check out all the TV spot trailershere:

http://www.halloween-themovie.com/

Click on the big knife to animate the menu and there's 8 TV spots to watch like mini trailers. They all show a little something different. I have to admit collectively they get me more excited about the movie than the regular trailers do.


----------



## Big Howlin

Oh so its not a clown mask he uses to kill his sister as a kid. Thats interesting. As for Shatner, Im sure he knows his mask was modified to become Myers. heheh
Ill check out the minis too


----------



## Fright Zone

Also check out amazon or iTunes for the explicit [PA] version of the soundtrack that has samples of movie dialogue

Here's a review link


----------



## BooGirl666

WOO HOO!!! A friend called the local radio station today... She heard be the 12th caller and win... She had no idea what she was calling for but she won... Then she found out it was for 2 free tickets to the Halloween movie and she was like I dont wanna see it so you can have em!!! YIPPIE!!! I'm gonna go see the movie Friday!!!!


----------



## Fright Zone

That's cool I just got the [PA] soundtrack cheap off half.com. The liner notes have a still photo and each song title so I guess those are the scenes that go wiht the song we'll find out. The dialogue clips don't seem to give too much away but are fun to hear. I like the choice of songs. Should be good.


----------



## Hellrazor

I cant wait till friday!!!


----------



## BooGirl666

Otay I lied..... She got Premier tickets!!! Going to see it Thrusday!!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Darkside

A local (Mobile, Al) radio station has been running a bunch of great spots promoting the Friday opening; advertising a live remote and contest and such.
Man, I'm psyched.


----------



## Darkside

WOO HOO, I just won tickets to the opening Fri night.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to ya Darkside. Have fun!!!!


----------



## skeletonowl

At this point it looks real good! I saw a tv spot and it had Samuel L. Jackson lol what movie is he not in?


----------



## Crazy2ScareU

skeletonowl said:


> At this point it looks real good! I saw a tv spot and it had Samuel L. Jackson lol what movie is he not in?


Samuel L Jackson is not in it!


----------



## Darkside

I know what you are saying Skeletonowl, the guy in the comercial that says "I'll rip that mask right off your face" reminds me of Samual L. Jackson too. but not him.


----------



## Big Howlin

Im surprised...hes in every other film ever made. lol


----------



## Fright Zone

The black guy in Rob Zombie's Halloween is Ken Foree. His character is who Michael Meyers gets his coverall costume from. (Not a spoiler you can figure that out from the trailers). He was in the original "Dawn of the Dead" and made a cameo in the remake (When there's no more room in Hell, the dead shall walk the earth). His sound bite on the Halloween Soundtrack does sound a lot like a Samuel L. Jackson delivery. Sam Jackson is going thru the post-Pulp fiction gotta-have-him-in-every-movie phase like Travolota did ; )

Here's a decent interview with Rob Zombie on the Halloween movie that opens tomorrow. I'll be seeing it in DLP.

http://www.fandango.com/commentator_emhalloweenemunmasked_126

Excerpts:

Rob Zombie: I didn't want to make a sequel - forget about it, that's ridiculous. And a prequel is, to me, not that interesting either. So what I wanted to do was just start from scratch.

I've always loved John Carpenter's film, but it leaves open all kinds of great things that you could explore, because Dr. Loomis just alludes to things, but we never see any of it. So I thought, how great? Now this time, we see it all. We get a glimpse into young Michael, and his background at Smith's Grove [Sanitarium]. A lot of people think there was some story line where he was created by his environment; that's not true at all. I took the approach as if it was a true story. The reality is that psychotic people who have no sense of emotion and no sense of connection to other humans are just born that way.

Fandango: Did you study any real-life serial killers for this?

Rob Zombie: Well, not so much serial killers, but I studied real-life psychotics because that's essentially what Michael Myers is. He's psychotic. It's just that sense of having no understanding of human emotion or connection whatsoever, no conscience.

Fandango: To you, what makes a good horror movie?

Rob Zombie: The same thing that makes any movie good: a good story, with good actors, and compelling characters that you want to watch, because if you don't care about the characters and you don't want to follow the journey of the movie, you don't f***ing care. I think sometimes what f***s up a lot of horror movies is people think there are different rules.

The best movies are ones where you're there; it's real because the characters and the actors have made it real. And it doesn't matter how much blood or special effects you throw in there.

A great example is The Shining, it's very slow, but it becomes real, and you're so sucked in. By the time you're watching Scatman Crothers driving to the hotel, you're freaked out. The simplest thing needs to become real in the audience's mind.

Fandango: The lack of that seems to be one thing that is hurting the genre lately.

Rob Zombie: That's what everyone forgets. They make them campy, they make them wacky, they don't bother even putting good actors in them who can give you a performance. Even actors think, "Oh it's a horror movie, I know what you want," and I go, "No, you don't." Approach it like it's a serious drama, because that's the only way you're going to get that real feeling of dread that will bother people, and get under their skin.


----------



## BooGirl666

Just got back from the premier!!! Rob Zombie did a great job at the movie in my opinion.. But what do I know I didn't see the other movies...
There's this one part where...... lol na I won't spoil it for yall


----------



## Hellrazor

im going tongiht, anyone else?


----------



## Crazy2ScareU

I'd go with ya Courtney but thats just tooo far of a drive..lol


----------



## Hellrazor

If you leave now, we might be able to catch the late show LOL


----------



## Fangs

SCORE!!!! Hubby just went and got our tickets.... I cannot wait for 7:00 pm..... WOHOOOOOO!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## AzKittie74

for at least a month I have thought of nothing but Halloween and going to see this movie and now hubby informs me that my son's BMX race might run long tonight and we might miss the last show!!! UGH!!! I love my boy and won't miss his race but gosh darn it I better make the last show! hehehe.
Wish me Luck!!


----------



## Fright Zone

I saw Halloween today. It was interesting and uneven. It left an impression. But it's visceral and more of a drama with killing than a horror movie. They don't hide a lot fo things nor leave much to the imagination. Especially as seen in a DLP digital theater. I think the confusion lies in it's not a remake per se. Part of it is. Most of it isn't. The kid was pretty good. When it gets to the adult Michael Meyers you can almost see the kid behid the mask all grown up. But it's because of the kid's acting. Not Tyler Mane's. The Lori Strode chase scene plodded along. The movie had some good parts in the first couple acts. A lot in the third act that could have been shot, written, acted or edited better. Oddly enough then it's the new stuff that RZ came up with that's most interesting. When he gets to the parts that mimick or coincide with the original film it doesn't all ring true. I was most dissapointed in the composition of a lot of shots. Especially those that are the remake portion. I'll see another matinee.


----------



## AzKittie74

YES!!!! found a later show and I am going!! Soooo happy * dancing*


----------



## Hellrazor

So I went. It was awesome!!!! I love Rob Zombie's cinematography. He rocks in my eyes. You either love him or hate him, well I love him. So in true Rob Zombie fashion there was great gore (something I feel is missing from a good horror flick these days). There was suspense and there was familiarity of the original movie. The story line answers many questions you may have had from the original. 

In article he says that he set out to take the idea of "coincidence" from the movie - eg: where dr loomis happens on this and that to find out where Michael has gone - well he did just that.

I give it 2 thumbs up for what it is - a True Rob Zombie Halloween Remake. If you go into it looking for anything more, you wont find it. I felt safe watching it in the theatre but I think It would scare the crap out of me watching it at home. 

I turned out the light and walked down my hall last night and got the ***** and ran ... the movie is that good; it can do that to you!

Enjoy it! Court.


----------



## Big Howlin

Well I like the positive review. I wanna see it.
But was it similar to his twisted previous films?
If so, how?


----------



## AzKittie74

Ohh so good! loved every minute of it! 

Just don't bring the kids! like Rob's other movies lots of sex and swearing. (not that that is a bad thing) but in my family scary movies are loved by all and my kids have been raised on them and are disappointed that it won't be something they can watch on scary movie nights with their friends, but they can always watch the original ;O)


----------



## Fright Zone

It's not "scary" except for loud sound FX scares so much as it's a disturbing (parial) character study. Scary is when you're put in the shoes of the potential victim and your own mind has to fill in the balnks of what kind of danger lurks in the shadows. The tension is built up in the anticiaption of what might happen. RZ (and I like him a lot so don't consider criticism as not liking him) choses to make it literal and visceral and shows you MM a lot. Leaves little to the imagination or suspense of what will happen. Even in the dark he lights him MM you can see him. There's very few surpise jumping out of nowhere killings. It's normal-sized people confronted with an 8ft guy and a knife. And instead of choosing to imply a lot of the killings and then move on quickly he lingers on the anguish of what it must feel like to have 17 knife wounds and clinging to your last breath. Only when he needs to leave it open-ended (presumably at the producer's request so the main characters can be easily used in other Halloween movies) does he NOT explicitly show nor linger on the killing. Including MM's. Is that a good thing or a bad thing? You be the judge. But IMHO Carpenter's way of doing it is more effective for one reason and timeless. RZ's is effective for his reason and less timeless. It's probably good he did it his way after 8 other (including HIII) Halloween movies sowe have a different persective of a butchering psycho instead of a mysterious scary protagonist. BUT only RZ can get away with it.


----------



## Big Howlin

interesting...i agree with using the dark and the unknown to scare VS sounds. It takes more talent.


----------



## Crazy2ScareU

Courtney,

You dogged me...  ..j/k..lol

glad you loved,me too.

Paco


----------



## BooGirl666

The only part I didnt like was when the chick pulled out the new cellphone and the movie was set back a few years.... Otherwise I thought it was great for gore!!! Lil Mikey is brutal!!


----------



## ShadyHallows

Excellent movie for sure!


----------



## Darkside

I really liked the movie. I loved that he did the build up showing Michaels’ life before. But I agree that the scare factor wasn't quite what it should have been. I too love Rob Zombie, but I think he puts more thought into making it seem within the realm of possibility than he does making it a scary slasher movie (if you know what I mean). I think he tries to reach fear through the thought of "hey this could really happen". Over all, other than the 2 deaths that didn’t occur in the original, I loved it.
My only problem was the incredibly large number of IDIOTS who could not turn there cells off for 2 hours ,and even worse, the large amount of small, young children. I mean, hey, I'm pretty sick and I certainly don't shelter my kids from reality, but it is absolutely inappropriate to take a child to see that.


----------



## Fright Zone

I saw it again today in the DLP theater. I still liked his original parts better than the remake parts. The Strode chase scenes could have been done a lot better and/or more original. I yawned on Friday during that entire end sequence and did so again today. After it was over the Siskel & Ebert college kids behind me said to each other: "You got to be kidding. He should stick to sh*tty music." Referring to Rob Zombie. What eloquence. Even though they seemed to vocally enjoy some of it while it was playing. They get on their cell phone and stood at the bottom of the stairs waiting for something to happen at the end of the credits. Another guy was looking up and down the aisles for his cell phone. He asked me for mine so he could dial his own number to find it. Luckily I wouldn't feel the pressing need to carry one into a movie theater. And luckily I had seen the movie before because these people were disctracting idiots. Friday wasn't bad though. I think the movie after having done well at the box office this weekend will tank the rest of the way. But be a big hit when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Fangs

Ok, here's my 2 cents---lol

I am divided..... half of me liked it, and the other half did not.....

I liked looking back at how he became who he did, and why, but, as I have only recently become a fan of the movies---- I was..... disappointed.

I was expecting a lot more....thought this one would tie into the first one better than it did.... It was, to me, confusing as to why he ended it the way he did......

There were some good points in the movie where I was taken off guard and jumped, but they weren't until the end....

On the other hand, he didn't disappoint in the blood department! :devil: hehehehehe


----------



## Big Howlin

....still havent seen it.....dying to go.


----------



## Great White

I went and seen it on Friday. I liked it. It was a little more gore and less fright than I expected, but it was cool to see how Michael Meyers evolved, showing his childhood and trashy environment he grew up in. I didn't like how they killed off a main character but I did enjoy the twist on the original.
** The brunette who gets killed towards the end who's father is the sheriff, is the same girl who starred in Halloween 5.


----------



## Fright Zone

Yes it was Danielle Harris. She was the little girl protagonist in Halloween 4 and 5. It was obvious she was far more experienced of an actor than the other girls. Here screaming was a bit more sophisticated. The others were annoying girls. Hard to have empathy with those characters when they start to get killed. The other one that annoyed the heck out of me was the little girl who played Lindsday Wallace. Everyone else I thought was fine and well cast. The parade of RZ regulars and B-movie stars was a little distracting. But only if you know who all those people are. It sounds like a lot of the audience hadn't seen the other Halloween movies or maybe remebered them. I think The Devil's Rejects on DVD and therefore the name "Rob Zombie's Halloween" attracted a large crowd this weekend. But yeah there were also enough whispers of those in the know in the theater both times I went pointing out who was who. I guess that's audience involvement.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I liked it.
There were a couple of intense scenes in there.


----------



## Dreadnight

First ten minutes.... I wanted to walk out (so I could go home and take a shower!) Next 30 or so minutes (young Michael story).... MEH. As soon as Michael became an adult.... it was WELL worth my cash to see it. It really took off as soon as the story caught up to the original. Loved the fact that the guy who played him was huge, and that he could now move FAST, not always like Frankenstein. Made him very threatening.


----------



## Paranormal Media

*Rob Zombie's HalloweeN*

I so totally loved this movie. Watched it in the theaters and bought a screener copy off ebay that is TOTALY different from the theatrical release(well in some scenes AWESOME different ending)!

I honestly thought that with Rob remaking this movie it would be total s*&^ with gore and boobies and all that, its all there, but in the right places. If you havent seen this movie yet PLEASE spend the few bucks to go see it!

Just my 2 cents on this thread.

If any of you might be interested in a screener copy send me a PM I will hook ya all up!


----------



## Night Owl

Finally got around to seeing this movie, and I wasn't disappointed. Still, after all the TOTs have come and gone on Halloween night, I'll be watching the original... it's tradition!


----------



## Death's Door

I also enjoyed Rob Zombie's Halloween. It got to show the child side/emotional side of how he probably had mental issues and, of course, dealing with a family like that could bring out those intentions to the surface and act on them. 

I think casting Malcolm McDowell was a good choice for Dr. Loomis. It's hard to replace Donald Pleasance and that was a tall order to fill but I think he pulled it off. 

Nice surprise ending too.


----------



## HauntCast

*Halloween 07*

I just saw Rob Zombie's Halloween. If you are going to remake a classic it better be far superior. This movie wasn't. I think the original was scarier. Most of the violence in Zombie's version was gratuitous. I think what you don't see is scarier than what you do. It is spookier to me that Michael Myers grew up in a normal home and turned psycho anyway than someone who was groomed to be a psycho. 
I wanted it to be better but it just wasn't. That is just my opinion.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

That's my opinion too. The classic Halloween had a certain feel to it that the new one couldn't capture. This new version was just another pointless slasher movie with the name Halloween attached to it


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

djchrisb said:


> I just saw Rob Zombie's Halloween. If you are going to remake a classic it better be far superior.


THANK YOU. That is exactly my feeling on this one. The only reason to remake a movie is money. Because the style is almost always totally different. And the director could clearly make the movie under a different title, but they steal the original movie's title to make money off it. And that is spineless, reprehensible, and just plain offensive to fans of the original.

Of course, it was (slightly) different in the 1980's. Because Cat People and The Fly actually took a real different and great new approach to the material of each original. The originals could never indulge in sexual content to make a point, and the disease plot of Cronenberg's masterpiece remake was highly relevant to the 1980's, not to mention he made the film non-schlocky and emotionally very powerful.

Rob Zombie didn't do anything good to the original Halloween. All he did was make another one of his White-Trash Horror Movies and steal the identity of the original Halloween. Seriously, anyone remember that seminole 1978 masterpiece? Michael Myers came from a good home with a well-to-do-*ish* family. Rob is just exploiting what makes us angry (poverty, homophobia, domestic violence, prostitution) to get an easy rise out of people. That's just not cool.


----------



## Spartan005

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> Rob Zombie didn't do anything good to the original Halloween. All he did was make another one of his White-Trash Horror Movies and steal the identity of the original Halloween. Seriously, anyone remember that seminole 1978 masterpiece? Michael Myers came from a good home with a well-to-do-*ish* family. Rob is just exploiting what makes us angry (poverty, homophobia, domestic violence, prostitution) to get an easy rise out of people. That's just not cool.


That was the best paragraph I have ever read on an internet forum. thank you.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

You are *more* than welcome. I'm glad to hear someone agrees. On some days, I begin to think the world of horror fans has been taken over by pod-people who all agree Rob Zombie is the greatest thing to happen to horror since Hammer studios and Mario Bava just because he gets the labels "brutal" or "extreme." Sorry I need a leeeettle bit more from my horror.

Now that was a rant. Some intended and applicable here. Some not.


----------



## Revenant

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> On some days, I begin to think the world of horror fans has been taken over by pod-people who all agree Rob Zombie is the greatest thing to happen to horror since Hammer studios and Mario Bava just because he gets the labels "brutal" or "extreme." Sorry I need a leeeettle bit more from my horror.


This is precisely my bitch about Eli Roth. I wish people would stop raving about what a genius he is. He's not. There's a local horror filmmaker here named Eric Stanze that Fangoria raves about because they find his gratuitous brutality refreshing, but his writing, directing, and editing are rank amateur at best. The only thing I see separating Roth from Stanze is budget and a little polish.

I really like Rob Zombie in a general way... I like his music, his sense of humor, and his ardent love of classic horror films. But you're right... if you're going to remake a classic film, you should at least have a hint of what made the original film a classic. If you're going to completely turn your back on all the original's best qualities, at least have the decency to call it by another name. Usurping the title and identity of the classic just to push this other movie out is cowardice.

And another thing... coming up with all this "Now we find out WHY he's the way he is!" stuff to me is bull****, and a complete letdown. American cinema has this enraging pathological need to _explain_ everything. Oh, the killer was abused, he came from a broken home, mommy didn't love him, his classmates made fun of him, blah blah blah... see, he's really just a _victim_. Stop Oprah-fying the ****ing killer already, okay? _He's not scary anymore_. For me, the real chill behind Michael was that there was NO explanation. He was EVIL. That awesome monologue from Donald Pleasance about his eyes and the unthinking, unfeeling evil behind them... that was a description of a really scary inhuman thing of a person. It made him other than human, it made him evil and death incarnate. He wasn't an angry, hurting, broken soul who needed a hug, he was the boogeyman. Someone who was evil because he was evil, period. That's scary because things are always scarier when you can't understand, rationalize, or predict them. That's why I always liked Australian horror movies... they usually don't make a lot of sense, and they seldom give you an explanation of the ultimate reason why things are happening, so you're forced to see things more from the victims perspective... terror and confusion combine to make you feel utterly helpless. And that's scary stuff.


----------



## AzKittie74

You read my mind!

couldn't have said it better myself (altho I have said this exact thing to anyone who will listen hahaha)


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Revenant said:


> This is precisely my bitch about Eli Roth. I wish people would stop raving about what a genius he is. He's not. There's a local horror filmmaker here named Eric Stanze that Fangoria raves about because they find his gratuitous brutality refreshing, but his writing, directing, and editing are rank amateur at best. The only thing I see separating Roth from Stanze is budget and a little polish.


Well, I suppose that applies to his Hostel: Part II, but I won't even watch that movie. A sequel to a movie like that was one of the stupidest (I know it's not a real word, but I can't stop saying it) ideas any well-known director in the genre has ever had. The original didn't need a sequel. But anyway, many people have already pointed out, Hostel was not well received by the online horror community. Know why? Because even as Roth himself said on his audio commentary, the Fulci fans said it wasn't gory and "brutal" _enough_. Guess some horror fans are *really* jaded. More than might be expected. So, I wouldn't know what Hostel II is like, but his first 2 horror films were not driven by brutality and gore, they were much more about what he perceived as tension. I do think Hostel is a better than average horror film. It _is_ tense, if nothing else. But Cabin Fever is a mess. I'm sure some people walked away from it thinking it was all about the leg shaving scene and how gory it was, and a few other gruesome flesh-eating scenes. But if you look at what people really liked about it, they liked the nudity and what they perceived as comedy. You know, the "pancakes!" thing and all that. Yeah, he rides this genre based on his personality and getting away with calling his stuff "extreme," but really most of his stuff is not about brutality.



Revenant said:


> I really like Rob Zombie in a general way... I like his music


I love his music too. And he's more soft-spokenly amiable than we assume Roth is. But eh, I think Roth's Hostel is better than anything Zombie has done, if we consider all of his films horror films. The Devil's Rejects is more of a western exploitation sex-comedy road-trip movie. Anything _but_ horror.



Revenant said:


> But you're right... if you're going to remake a classic film, you should at least have a hint of what made the original film a classic. If you're going to completely turn your back on all the original's best qualities, at least have the decency to call it by another name. Usurping the title and identity of the classic just to push this other movie out is cowardice.


Thanks. But... that part about "you should at least have a hint of what made the original...," that sounds a little bit like what everyone savaged the 1998 Psycho remake for doing: copying the original. Now, I know I know. You might say they copied it shot for shot. But that's at least a lot more respectful than what Dawn of the Dead '04, Texas Chainsaw Massacre '03, Hills Have Eyes '06, etc., did. I still believe the rules for remaking films should be a lot stricter than that. It's not about making sure these new remakes are as good as The Fly '86 and Cat People '82, that's impossible. It's about actually doing something amazing with the original's idea. Not just having more gore or more CGI or more violence or "better FX," because that is insulting to the original films. These remakes can never be of the attitude that the original needs to be improved. But these filmmakers are definitely saying the originals could be improved. And that they are good enough to be able to do it. That's arrogant and the remakes always carry this attitude throughout. I really don't know anyone who understands what made the originals great could support these remakes. A remake should have almost an intellectual reason for remaking it. A way that makes the material really apply to today's world.



Revenant said:


> For me, the real chill behind Michael was that there was NO explanation. He was EVIL. That awesome monologue from Donald Pleasance about his eyes and the unthinking, unfeeling evil behind them... that was a description of a really scary inhuman thing of a person. It made him other than human, it made him evil and death incarnate. He wasn't an angry, hurting, broken soul who needed a hug, he was the boogeyman. Someone who was evil because he was evil, period. That's scary because things are always scarier when you can't understand, rationalize, or predict them.


Exactly.


----------



## DeathTouch

*Halloween Re-make(Rob Zombie)*

I was just told friend a friend that shooting for the New Rob Zombie movie Halloween in Bensenville, Ill was finished. He was telling me that they used a house in Bensenville and paid the owner 50k to use the house. They stripped the carpet etc and replaced it with their own. Told them they would put everything back if they wanted. Also was told that two neighbor dogs were paid for their services as well. One neighbor dog was paid roughly 100 bucks to play dead and the other was paid 50 just to be in the shot.

Has anyone else heard anything like this or can verify this?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey, DT - I thought Zombie shot H2 in and around Atlanta, GA -

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1311067/locations

And his first flick was lensed in CA.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0373883/locations

So, I am not sure about what you heard. Maybe someone else has more information about this?


----------



## DeathTouch

Johnny Thunder said:


> Hey, DT - I thought Zombie shot H2 in and around Atlanta, GA -
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1311067/locations
> 
> And his first flick was lensed in CA.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0373883/locations
> 
> So, I am not sure about what you heard. Maybe someone else has more information about this?


Seriously?

He is still telling me that a Halloween remake was completed just recently in Bensenville. Unless it is an off the wall version or part of the movie that was filmed here.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

As I said, I might not have all the information, but that's all I know


----------



## DeathTouch

Johnny Thunder said:


> As I said, I might not have all the information, but that's all I know


Thanks Johnny!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey, DT - it just occured to me - did he mean the new Nightmare on Elm Street film? I know that's filming in IL............

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1179056/locations


----------



## DeathTouch

Johnny Thunder said:


> Hey, DT - it just occured to me - did he mean the new Nightmare on Elm Street film? I know that's filming in IL............
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1179056/locations


Well, he isn't sure about that. You know how information gets changed as it goes down the pipe. Someone who says Halloween might mean a Halloween type movie. He is only going by what they told him. But it is logical to assume that that is what he meant, that this is acutally the Nightmare on Elm Street instead of Halloween. So if it didn't get cut in the movie and you see some dog getting killed in the new Nightmare on Elm Street movie then that must be it.

Sorry about that.


----------

